# Pair of Jacks



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

<P dir=ltr style="MARGIN-RIGHT: 0px">Got to fish with Bob K. forthe first time in while, ending up being just the two of us. Went out intending to prospect for new deep drop rocks - the ride out at first was slow waiting for the fog to lift - cool too- once out to the sea buoy it was clear and we had a sloppy 2 foot left over sea, but it was from the East so the ride out was not bad and got better the farther out we made it - found some new rocks in300 ft that had a pretty good grade of mingo. Kings were buzzingthe jigs and we kept a couple forcut bait.We pushed out looking for deep water groupers with the eletric. The seas chopped upa litte and my machine would lose the bottom on certain headings (maybe I need a bigger boat!). managed acouplegolden tilefish- so I think I was dropping on mud. Worked West, but never foundgrouper holding rocks.<P dir=ltr style="MARGIN-RIGHT: 0px">Ok - its around 200 pm - nowplan B - Ran back inside the 400 ft contouronto a big structure.Fished up a big live baitand sent it down on the eletric and gotbusted off (200 lb mainline- 150 lb leader! ) Second try - same result - this time the hammered down drag was peelingout of that 9/0! Third try after re-rigging and thinking out the right was to use the boat to pry these fish off, we got one to the surface. Nice jack! Guessing 70to 80 pounds <P dir=ltr style="MARGIN-RIGHT: 0px">The next bait got a smaller fish. This time it did not bottom out my 50lb hand scale - 40.4 lb. Checked a few numbers on the way home and got a 40 odd pound jack on the torsa jigging outfit- enough for me- smooth ride home untill the last 5 miles or so - but real enjoyable trip.
<P dir=ltr style="MARGIN-RIGHT: 0px">







<P dir=ltr style="MARGIN-RIGHT: 0px">Bobis liking that electric reel, especially when there is a bigg jack hooked up <P dir=ltr style="MARGIN-RIGHT: 0px">







<P dir=ltr style="MARGIN-RIGHT: 0px">Notice I am not holding this jack towards the camera to make it look bigger- I was strugglingjust to get to pick it up! <P dir=ltr style="MARGIN-RIGHT: 0px"><P dir=ltr style="MARGIN-RIGHT: 0px">







<P dir=ltr style="MARGIN-RIGHT: 0px">got the whole fish in this Pick -hurry up takethe shot! <P dir=ltr style="MARGIN-RIGHT: 0px"><P dir=ltr style="MARGIN-RIGHT: 0px">







<P dir=ltr style="MARGIN-RIGHT: 0px">A Pair of Jacks with a King kicker - nice hand ! <P dir=ltr style="MARGIN-RIGHT: 0px"><P dir=ltr style="MARGIN-RIGHT: 0px"><P dir=ltr style="MARGIN-RIGHT: 0px"><P dir=ltr style="MARGIN-RIGHT: 0px">
<P dir=ltr style="MARGIN-RIGHT: 0px">


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats a couple nice jacks for sure.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

nice jacks


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Hell of a fish, congrats :clap just for holding it up!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice reef donkeys...congrats to you guys...


----------



## Spanky45 (May 17, 2008)

Thanks for the report and pics. Nice fish


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Great catch.... I am sure te breakoffs had to be bigger. That 40lb jack must have been a back breaker on the Torso jig reel. I bet it was one heck of a fight. NIce catch.

CHris


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

nice fish.


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

thank god for electric reels, huh?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Keith That's a BIG jack. But what a lot of fun. Some folks say I just want to go fishing and pull on something. Well he got his wish. Thanks for the pictures and post. Gene


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice jacks :bowdown


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

id damn near pay to hook into a jack like that.. i bet ur back sure woulda felt nice if u had stand up gear


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

> *BigBrandon89 (8/31/2009)*id damn near pay to hook into a jack like that.. i bet ur back sure woulda felt nice if u had stand up gear


I am looking at matching a spare 9/0 spooled with 130 lb momoi to short bent but rod,- then at least a kidney harness with thigh - Then maybe use a down rigger with a big weight - 

Will likely get my ass handed to me a few times - but now that I have found a few Half the fun is figuring out how to crack the code of what it takes to gohead to head - If sucessful you can be I will post that sea story.


----------



## wetfeet (Feb 6, 2008)

Mullethead , quit messing around call Aqua Huntress and see if she wants to go with us Sat. she can show us how to catch fish !


----------

